# Another would-bee (haha) bee-keeper



## MKandtheforce (Dec 13, 2011)

So I'm beginning to learn more about homesteading, which is my dream, and this summer, I plan on taking on a couple small steps toward learning more. My plan for this spring/summer is keeping chickens and beekeeping. The more and more I read about beekeeping, the more excited for it I get. I know I'm not allergic and I live in a place with a decent amount of land (for the record, I'm in midcoast Maine).

At the same time, the more and more I read about it, the more confusing all of the tools seem. When I looked at a diagram or watched videos, it seemed so simple, but I keep visiting more site, there's so much more equipment that I don't understand. I mean, I understand frames, hive bodies, and supers and very general setup, but it's the details I get very shaky. Everything that goes between, how it all fits together... I'm hoping that our local bookstore sells a beekeeping book, but it's a tiny little bookshop, so I'm not sure if they will. Gotta love small towns. 

I've been absorbing as much information from these boards as I can by lurking, but I also wanted to get my feet wet on here, too. I've been obsessing over the idea of growing/raising my own food lately and I want to get as smart as I can about it before I start ordering hive parts.


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

One of the best ways to get past the "book learning" is to get connected with local beekeepers. Join a local club:
http://mainebeekeepers.org/chapters/

Many clubs offer beginner's classes this time of year - looks like there are a number of clubs not too far from you:
http://mainebeekeepers.org/beekeeping-resources/bee-schools/


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

Beekeeping for Dummies is a fairly comprehensive book that explains things fairly clearly. I also agree that taking a beekeeping class will give you a clearer understanding of how things work together. You might also contact your local county bee inspector, and ask if you can go with them on any of their inspections. This will give you a thorough understanding of what to look for (as far as bee diseases) and how to remedy them. Good luck.


----------



## DanielY (Aug 25, 2011)

I second the join a club. Also the parts of the hive are pretty simple.
First you have to make a choice on hive type. I suggest you go with a Langsroth because they are most common and you will find more people that can help you with compatible equipment. But the choices are basically. Langstroth, Top bar, and Warre.

Now assuming you go with the Langstroth. The basic parts are from the ground up.
Bottom Board. this can be set on teh ground or on a stand
Body. this is where the queen lives and layes eggs. You can have one or two bodies and you have to decide if you want deep, med or shallow bodies. I am using deep.
Queen excluder. If you choose to use one. Some say they cause problems others say they solve problems.
Supers. this si where the honey goes and you need as many as your bees can fill. again they come in deep, med or shallow. main issue with these is the weight you have to lift when removing them.
Inner cover.
outer cover. you have a couple of choices as to what type of outer cover you use. Telescoping or migratory.

You hive can also be 8 frame or 10 frame and you will need that number of frames for every box on your hive in the appropriate depth.

As for tools you have a smoker, hive tool, knife, veil ,jacket or bee suit. That is pretty much it.

beyond that you can get into a lot of things that are used for a specific purpose. Feeders which come in many types, various treatments for mites and beetles. queen cages, swarm traps, blah blah blah. You do not 
Need" any of this at first but you do need to know what they are when they are used and recognize when you do need them.

Also don't try to start with just one hive.

Later you will need to be able to harvest honey but you don't need anything but a couple of clean food safe buckets and a paint strainer to get that done. In the beginning focus on getting the bees started and leave the worries about all the rest for later. Do be ready to treat your bees though. Those problems can and will set in fact and can be devastating.

Now even thought that was long, it is not necessarily complicated, or doesn't have to be. You can simply order a beginners kit from any one of several suppliers and be set.

I actually suggest you spend your time understanding the bees and not necessarily worry about the equipment. For example what causes a colony to swarm? When are they most likely to swarm and what do you need to look for that indicates they will?
What are you looking for to tell you the queen is healthy? What do you look for that tells you your workers are laying and your queen in fact is gone?
When can you expect the bees to be feisty and when will they be calm. Why do yo unot feed sugar water below a certain temperature? What do you feed when the temp is to low for sugar water. What problems may you be causing the bees by feeding sugar water at all. 
You will never know it all but the more you know about the bees how they behave and how what you do effects them the better you will be at beekeeping. After all you are not keepi9ng equipment, you are keeping bees. All those parts wil make since in no time but the knowledge of the bees is never ending.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

First thing to do is update your profile with your location. Yes you said coast of maine on this post but no one will latter reread this post when you ask a question. bee keeping is different thru out just the USA.

As for books. 
You can find many usedbooks at really decent prices at 
bookfinder.com
alrbris.com 
abebooks.com

All the above sites you can buy the books over the phone. I don't think you even need to search to see if they have the book you want on hand first.
How ever I've did the search on the title and author if I know found the book then called and bought it.
I had one book from albris I ordered and paid for that didn't come to me. they refunded my money with out a lot of fuss.

 Al


----------

